# How to bypass Audison Vrx 6.420 filters without bypass modules?



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everyone!
So i have 6.420ex with all that filters and PEQs included! The bad thing is that i need a direct amp, no filters. Another bad thing is that Vrx line was discontinued by Audison, so accessories are not avaible now... 
What would you do on my place?? 

Thank you!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't think you can.


----------

